# what can I expect on my first Var cycle?



## gettinthere (Jan 26, 2013)

I am about to start my first cycle of Var and would appreciate some feedback from women who have been here. It would be helpful to know what type of gains/time lines I could expect....... also, change of diet, workout routines, etc. Thanks so much in advance.
Smiles,
Gettinthere


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 26, 2013)

It depends more what your goal is. An AAS is going to support your diet & training, not drive them.  If you want to cut, then set up a cutting diet & training, and the var will support that. If you want to bulk, then eat for it, train for it, and the var will support that. Diet / training / recovery are always your foundation.


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 27, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> I am about to start my first cycle of Var and would appreciate some feedback from women who have been here. It would be helpful to know what type of gains/time lines I could expect....... also, change of diet, workout routines, etc. Thanks so much in advance.
> Smiles,
> Gettinthere



If you're taking baby dose I can't advise you.  If you'll be getting up to a real dose of at least 20mg per day I will give you the rundown:

Your first cycle you can drop fat and add muscle at the same time no problem.  Depending how long you are going to be on you may be able to add up to five pounds of muscle while dropping ten pounds of fat.  You will be stronger harder and smaller at the end.  The scale may go up before it goes down so take your measurements and don't let this upset you.  Depending if you want to really bulk or are looking to shed fat the adjustment will be in your diet like sassy said and var will help you with either goal.  To recomp I eat a smidge above maintenance but then
Add cardio and don't account for the calories burned during lifting which creates a net deficit but not a deficit in calories consumed.  Does that make sense?

It takes var a couple weeks to kick in.  The first thing you will notice will be unnatural muscle pump.  For me it was in the spinal erectors.  I had never felt anything like THAT before.  From then out you will be stronger every workout.  You will be visibly dropping fat and visibly becoming more muscular.

Side effects lots of women experience are acne, increased sex drive, increased clit sensitivity and loss of their period during cycle only.  Make sure your birth control is on point because you may not have this old school early indicator of pregnancy.

Make sure you are getting all of your supplements including taurine 2000mg ED and amino acids magnesium and calcium.  Make sure you are eating lots of lean protein I usually come in around 250g per day.  Make sure your maximum carb intake is peri workout.  Take before pictures and measurements.


Get ready to be stoked.  Real anavar is absolutely revolutionary.  There is only so much that women can accomplish naturally and it was nowhere close to what I wanted.  I fucking love anavar and think you will too.

Feel free to pm me anytime with any questions once you get your post count up.  Good luck have fun and really go for it.  Push hard then whole cycle your results will be incredible.


----------



## gettinthere (Jan 30, 2013)

thanks so much for your imput on my questions.

I don't have plans for baby steps.  I wanna start off with 20mg and see how that goes.  I've done tonnes of research into this, and have decided to start with the Var.  If all goes well, I may stack some Winny in there too, after two or three weeks. (maybe 5 or 10mg)  I have a naturaly high test levels so my body shape is quite lean and muscular already but I want to lose that 'fat layer' and really see my form.  
You will find me in the gym three days a week (as well as working full time) and rarely ever miss a day.  My days are splits, Monday being arms and chest, Weds is shoulders and back and Friday is the big leg day.  I bench 110lbs, squat 200lbs (my max) and leg press 360lbs. (I weigh in at around 130lb but I don't really keep track of that.)  
It is hard to find Var in Canada, at least for me it is.  I certainly don't go around asking anyone, and I am new to my city. I am hoping to get my first cycle going within a month (fingers crossed that things work out like I want).
My diet is good, taking supplements and vitamins regular.  Whey protien is my god.  lol
Any other thoughts, suggestions and/or motivation is always welcome!
Smiles,
Gettinthere


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't recommend stacking things you've never run seperately. If you are naturally tending to be lean, I don't think you need winstrol, not to mention it tends to dry out your joints.

The layer of fat thing is always going to be your diet - I would suggest you review your diet or post it. "Good", "clean", etc. doesn't always mean it is optimized for what you want.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jan 30, 2013)

Me personally am not a fan of winny. Kills my joints and mood, not to Mention it hurts  your good cholesterol


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 30, 2013)

I mostly agree with Sassy.  With the exception that you can tey stacks with an anavar base plus another AAS once you are very familiar with anavar.  For women anavar is King.  

First cycle should be anavar only.  Week one 10mg week two 20mg week three you can bump it again.  Once you are six weeks in and really feeling it if you want more do MORE ANAVAR.  I have many girls go up to fifty on their first cycle.  Some stay there some drop it down.

Second cycle is usually MORE ANAVAR unless they ran 50mg the whole first cycle then we look at stacking.

Winstrol isnt even on the table for me and nothing should be taking beyond anavar if the girl doesn't tolerate at least 30mg ED and tolerate it very well.

Second cycle I like var 20-30mg ED plus oral primo ace 20mg ED.


----------



## gettinthere (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for all the great feedback.  I will definately hold off on the winny.  
At the moment, I will have to hold off on the var too,............. my conection fell through.    I was so super excited.  Will definately keep going to the gym, and loving it.  It'll happen when it happens.  Any Canadians out there with some 'advice' on this???
Smiles,
Gettinthere


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 31, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> I mostly agree with Sassy.  With the exception that you can tey stacks with an anavar base plus another AAS once you are very familiar with anavar.  For women anavar is King.
> 
> First cycle should be anavar only.  Week one 10mg week two 20mg week three you can bump it again.  Once you are six weeks in and really feeling it if you want more do MORE ANAVAR.  I have many girls go up to fifty on their first cycle.  Some stay there some drop it down.
> 
> ...




At what point would you choose an injectible over more and more var?


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 1, 2013)

sassy69 said:


> At what point would you choose an injectible over more and more var?



Var is not injectable.  50mg ED is as high as I would want to go personally on oral var.  It is not that its better to take more orals it is that a woman that can't tolerate a pretty good dose of anavar isn't going to be able to handle var + primo.  Establishing a good relationship with anavar meaning a good understanding of how it works to and for you is imperative before adding anything else to the mix.  Anavar is king for women just as test is king for men.  It is where all women should start and many women never need or want to use anything more.


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 1, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> Var is not injectable.  50mg ED is as high as I would want to go personally on oral var.  It is not that its better to take more orals it is that a woman that can't tolerate a pretty good dose of anavar isn't going to be able to handle var + primo.  Establishing a good relationship with anavar meaning a good understanding of how it works to and for you is imperative before adding anything else to the mix.  Anavar is king for women just as test is king for men.  It is where all women should start and many women never need or want to use anything more.



To clarify - I was not implying that var is available in injectible form..  Most people will just switch to an injectible compound if they are looking to go 'higher' than ~20-25 mg of var, primarily because of the cost of var if you have to support something like 12 weeks x 50 mg var /day. So my question was at what point would you cap the increase in var before it becomes more efficient to go to an injectible.


----------



## gettinthere (Feb 8, 2013)

Got it!  I'll start next week.  I've posted a journal if you're interested.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 8, 2013)

sassy69 said:


> To clarify - I was not implying that var is available in injectible form..  Most people will just switch to an injectible compound if they are looking to go 'higher' than ~20-25 mg of var, primarily because of the cost of var if you have to support something like 12 weeks x 50 mg var /day. So my question was at what point would you cap the increase in var before it becomes more efficient to go to an injectible.



Anavar is the least androgenic AAS. Period.  I know you know var isn't injectable you don't  need me to tell you anything you know your stuff.   Many women can achieve their goals on anavar alone.  It may not take one cycle but many women don't need to try anything more androgenic.  For lots of girls that is the reason they won't switch to an injectable.


I wanted more than just anavar... but I like the look of women's physique NOT BIKINI.  I still take my var at my 50 mg ED for at least half the year and just stack on top of it.  

If money is the consideration or a big one I  believe 20mg ED will also yield good results.  At that rate one bottle of 100x10mg lasts over six weeks.

I can't say that switching to an Injectable is more efficient at any point if a woman doesn't want to try a more androgenic substance.


----------



## s2h (Feb 9, 2013)

Actually oral turinabol is the lowest androgenic AAS...its zero...but is a different derivative the anavar...so results/sides woukd be different even with a lower andrigenic side...just sayin...


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 10, 2013)

s2h said:


> Actually oral turinabol is the lowest androgenic AAS...its zero...but is a different derivative the anavar...so results/sides woukd be different even with a lower andrigenic side...just sayin...



I assume that you are referring to the frequently posted table of anabolic/androgenic ratios of various steroids.  That table is based on testing done on rats.  They measured the androgenic level by the growth of the rat's prostate.  They measured the anabolic level by the growth of the rats musle - not skeletal muscle mind you, but the levator ani muscle which is somewhere in a rats ass (I kid you not) and from what I can tell envelops the rat's rectum.  The androgenic protocal was developed later and it uses the weight of a particular part of the rat's prostate to measure its growth in response to various steroids. So all of the measurements on those tables are based on two strange and randomly chosen parts of a rat.  Not a human.  Not a monkey.  A rat.   Guess what - these are not the greatest indicators of either androgenic or anabolic effects.  That same table shows anavar as many times more anabolic than testosterone.  I guess it is if you have a rat's ass.

I don't and I don't particularly give on for that table. It is interesting and the numbers are interesting and all information is useful but it does not play out in real life.  That table also shows winstrol as quite low in androgenic effects.  That is not what I see in women who take it in decent sized doses. I would personlally take low dose anadrol long before I would take winstrol.

Did you know that Oral Tbol was the main drug given to female East German athletes between 1968-1989?  The idea being it was perfect for women due to its zero effect on the increase in weight of a rat's prostrate (lolright?).  It sure did make those women great athletes... but as is quite visually evident it turned out to be pretty androgenic in FEMALE WOMEN after all.  Aparently it was dose dependent how obvious the androgenic effects were... but on an actual zero androgen dose would be meaningless.


----------



## gettinthere (Feb 17, 2013)

I started with 20mg each day. So far no sides except that I'm hungry all the time. Not sure if thats a game my mind is playing or what. I'm feeding the hunger, properly. Low Carb, No sugar and high protien. I try to eat every three hours or so. The cooking and finding things that taste good is the hard part. I'm experimenting with some recipies I found here, and online.  Usually I hit the gym three times a week, but starting tonight, it'll be more. I've decided to change my routine from splits into full body workouts each day. I've posted some before pics on my profile.


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 17, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> I started with 20mg each day. So far no sides except that I'm hungry all the time. Not sure if thats a game my mind is playing or what. I'm feeding the hunger, properly. Low Carb, No sugar and high protien. I try to eat every three hours or so. The cooking and finding things that taste good is the hard part. I'm experimenting with some recipies I found here, and online.  Usually I hit the gym three times a week, but starting tonight, it'll be more. I've decided to change my routine from splits into full body workouts each day. I've posted some before pics on my profile.



Can you detail your diet? Sometimes when people say "low carb diet" it means literally that - they aren't getting refeeds and are low on good quality fats & probably low on cals as a result.

Also what is the logic behind going to full-body workouts every day? Is this more like crossfit training or literally doing a full-body circuit?


----------



## gettinthere (Feb 17, 2013)

Hummmmmm... ok  a little detail.  Here's an example of a typical day............
Up and have my coffee........ no sugar but cream.
Breakfast............ 4 egg scramble, with green and yellow pepper, meat, mushrooms, gouda cheese, sour cream and salsa.  
Protien shake
Lunch.............. spinach and cheese pie............ (Serves 4)  10 eggs, ricatta and fetta cheese, mushrooms, onions, scallions, five chicken thighs, spinach.
coffee, again no sugar but with cream
Snack .......1 cup nuts (peanuts, cashews or almonds)
Dinner.............. Pork chops in mushroom gravey with fresh mushrooms and fetta cheese.  Rice.  Fresh green beans.
Protein shake
Lots of water in between meals and at the gym.
Supplements....... morning and night............ flaxseed oil, salmon oil, multi vit, zinc, glucosamine...............
Ya, that's a typical day..............


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 17, 2013)

Var is RUMORED to kill the appetite.

Aparently nothing kills mine


----------



## Calves of Steel (Feb 17, 2013)

My training partner used var at 12.5mg per week and saw great strength gains, new vascularity every week, considered herself to be 'lean' by week 5 (takes a lot to make this lady happy with her look), and painful forearm pumps. She did have muscular forearms before var though. No sides.


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 18, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> Hummmmmm... ok  a little detail.  Here's an example of a typical day............
> Up and have my coffee........ no sugar but cream.
> Breakfast............ 4 egg scramble, with green and yellow pepper, meat, mushrooms, gouda cheese, sour cream and salsa.
> Protien shake
> ...



So the only complex carb you get is rice. How much is that serving? But you're also eating higher-GI vegetables (i.e. not all green leafies --> more carbs)

My point being if you run consistently on that diet where you're getting maybe 1/2 c of rice or ~30 g of carbs, and not getting in any refeeds, you're sort of maybe staying in ketosis, but I'm gonna guess not.  So that means not only are you not in ketosis, allowing your body to use ketones as an alternate energy source, you're just at extremely low carb, leaving your body w/ insufficient energy to execute the type of lifting you should be doing on a steroid cycle, but not low enough to leverage a ketogenic diet approach.

Are you doing a weekly refeed or something? There needs to be an energy source somewhere in your diet.

Also do you know the total calories that this all adds up to? IF its not much, you may legitimately be hungry because you're not eating enough. Otherwise are you feeling lethargic or anything?


----------



## gettinthere (Feb 18, 2013)

sassy69 said:


> So the only complex carb you get is rice. How much is that serving? But you're also eating higher-GI vegetables (i.e. not all green leafies --> more carbs)
> 
> My point being if you run consistently on that diet where you're getting maybe 1/2 c of rice or ~30 g of carbs, and not getting in any refeeds, you're sort of maybe staying in ketosis, but I'm gonna guess not. So that means not only are you not in ketosis, allowing your body to use ketones as an alternate energy source, you're just at extremely low carb, leaving your body w/ insufficient energy to execute the type of lifting you should be doing on a steroid cycle, but not low enough to leverage a ketogenic diet approach.
> 
> ...



I'm not feeling lethargic at all.  It's only very early into my cycle, and although my diet is lean in carbs, I will do a 'refeed' every four days.........(I'm assuming a 'refeed' is to boost carbs to keep my metabolizm going).

What diet would you suggest for me?


----------



## gettinthere (Feb 18, 2013)

oh, and I'll keep with my splits........... they work much better for me.


----------



## gettinthere (Feb 18, 2013)

Calves of Steel said:


> My training partner used var at 12.5mg per week and saw great strength gains, new vascularity every week, considered herself to be 'lean' by week 5 (takes a lot to make this lady happy with her look), and painful forearm pumps. She did have muscular forearms before var though. No sides.



Did she change her diet much?


----------



## Calves of Steel (Feb 19, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> Did she change her diet much?



Not at all, and she was very surprised to see changes like that without eating differently.


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 19, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> I'm not feeling lethargic at all.  It's only very early into my cycle, and although my diet is lean in carbs, I will do a 'refeed' every four days.........(I'm assuming a 'refeed' is to boost carbs to keep my metabolizm going).
> 
> What diet would you suggest for me?



The refeed detail is what I was looking for. If it works for you, keep up with it - but definitely need the refeeds if your daily carb intake is that low..


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 20, 2013)

I have some GF that do well on carb cycling.  Personally I like many small meals typical clean BB style calorie control. Its 'lean on carbs" but not quite low carb or ketogenic around 110-120g of carbs ED mostly a.m. meals and especially periworkout.


----------



## gettinthere (Feb 21, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> Got it! I'll start next week. I've posted a journal if you're interested.



I've posted some 'before' videos on my journal.  Check'em out!


----------



## r.angel (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey Aggentyes , I tried to send you a private msg but it seems im not allowed to do so.. well , my question is about my diet. im on 3rd week of anavar. doses in the morning and night , 12h apart. 1st week I started with 5mg , 2nd week 10mg and 3rd still on 10mg. Since its supposed to wait around 2 to 3 weeks to see the results of anavar I didn't want to jump to 20mg until I see some side effects or not , and results..or not. Anyway , I have no bad side effects at all , besides being horny and dreaming about sex every night , my clit looks like is swollen , hmm.. like also if I don't masturbate at least 2x a day I cant sleep. Anyways , I do feel my muscle are harder , getting defined but not like wow..crazy. so im willing to go to 20mg a day on Monday. However , my diet is pretty clean. I would like to send you on private since im not allowed to share it , its confidential and I have to respect their work. that's how they make money right ? what I can say its that its lots of protein , 100g per meal , dark green leaves only. many vitamins , supplements etc etc .. BUT IM GETTING REALLY REALLY SLEPPY all the time. I have low carbs , berries only after training. but I feel like my energy is low all the time , tired , sleepy and I cant focus on my fulltime accounting program. I used to do cardio 45min 5x a week. Since I started var and this diet I cut to 25min before training.. not even that sometimes. I understand that long cardio is not much necessary but i do feel that it helps my circulation , celulites and  etc etc. Also , im Brazilian and I have those big ass and large tights. I have to say that my ass is bigger and my tights are getting smaller ( what im loving it ) , also I don't know if its from the var or the diet but the celulites I have on my tights are going away pretty noticeable !! Well , let me know your thoughts about getting on 20mg and how long more I should be on the cycle since the 1st 3 weeks were low dosage. Also , how can I get more energy without increasing my carbs ? ... ps: The diet is from an homeopathic nutricionist who works with my friend who is a bodybuilder and just won her 1st place in the bikini intermediate. Just so you know that is not like a diet I google it. I also have a personal trainer once a week , going on 2x a week as soon as im done with this school semester.


----------



## r.angel (Mar 29, 2013)

Sent you a msg in here


----------



## Valkyrie (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm sorry I'm not a nutritionist.  I'd you don't like it add some carbs to it.  I would expect the effects on 10 mg to be very mild.  All you are doing with a ramp up is making sure nothing bad happens. If nothing bad is happening I personally increase to a real dose that will give me real results.

Also I strongly recommend you do not eat low carb while on anavar.  You can eat relatively low like 100-120g per day but it sounds like the diet you have is not for someone on steroids.


----------



## Star0204 (Jul 8, 2013)

5 5 5'6
185 lbs 
i want to drop till 155
just got my boobs done and tummy tuck 
want to drop 32 lbs befor my lip in october 
started taking anavar today and hubby told me that the person he got it for told him to start at 30mg 
meaning 2 pills a day of 15 mg is this safe i only want to do this for 2 months

i start my day with an herballife protein shake with my 2 anavar and 2 liver care pills
lunch salad with meat or chicken 
snack yogurt or bar
dinner herballift shake


----------



## The Rockette (Jul 8, 2013)

jennifer224 said:


> 5 5 5'6
> 185 lbs
> i want to drop till 155
> just got my boobs done and tummy tuck
> ...



Well, expect to gain weight, not lose it. Anavar is a STEROID, they make people, especially women gain weight/muscle and fat unless taken before a comp for muscle retention while dieting and/or using with other pre comp drugs. 
If you're not already at a low body fat percentage you're just going to look "bulky" from any cycle. 
NEVER take advice from men who know nothing about women and steroids, very very few actually know anything when it comes to women. What works for them certainly doesn't for us. 30mgs a day is a very high dosage for a woman. If you're dead set on taking Var, 5mgs a day for the first week or two then 5mgs twice daily for 6-8 weeks is a beginner cycle.
Prepare for extra oily skin, cystic acne, loss of period, extra hair growth (everywhere), deepening voice, clit enlargement, bloating, possible spotting, hair loss, moodiness.


----------



## The Rockette (Jul 9, 2013)

I didn't realize she posted this twice. I wanted to copy and post my reply here too. But also add that I didn't see that she JUST had those procedures done, I thought she meant she was going to have them done in 4 months. Dieting while healing from surgery is a huge NO NO. You need to have your cals at maintenance and rather clean, low sodium while healing from a tummy tuck. I am getting one done, along with hernia and ab muscle repair in a few months. I have a small amount of skin that refuses to tighten up due to pregnancy. No working out for at least 4 weeks and no heavy lifting for 4 months. OP, the lipo surgery will always be there. It can take up to a full year for a TT to heal. Don't stress losing weight right now. You don't want to risk messing yourself up and having to go through surgery again or complications. 

Here's my other reply in case you missed it OP


The Rockette said:


> Well, expect to gain weight, not lose it. Anavar is a STEROID, they make people, especially women gain weight/muscle and fat unless taken before a comp for muscle retention while dieting and/or using with other pre comp drugs.
> If you're not already at a low body fat percentage you're just going to look "bulky" from any cycle.
> NEVER take advice from men who know nothing about women and steroids, very very few actually know anything when it comes to women. What works for them certainly doesn't for us. 30mgs a day is a very high dosage for a woman. If you're dead set on taking Var, 5mgs a day for the first week or two then 5mgs twice daily for 6-8 weeks is a beginner cycle.
> Prepare for extra oily skin, cystic acne, loss of period, extra hair growth (everywhere), deepening voice, clit enlargement, bloating, possible spotting, hair loss, moodiness.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 10, 2013)

jennifer224 said:


> 5 5 5'6
> 185 lbs
> i want to drop till 155
> just got my boobs done and tummy tuck
> ...




I really hate that diet, but additionally if you're not lifting you are just gonna get thick on var. 

If you're using the heralife shakes or whatever they are (this? http://az31823.vo.msecnd.net/content/en-us/pdf/catalog/120424_sku3106_us_label.pdf) , when I google them, I got they are 9 g of protein, 13 g of carb & 1 g of fat? Are you mixing them w/ whole milk?

If not, then I'd ballpark your diet at:

Meal 1: 9 g P / 13 g C / 1 g F - 90 calories 
Meal 2: 32 g P / ~10 g C / 0 g F - 200 cals  if I assume you're eating 4 oz of chicken and just vegetables. Any salad dressing? 
Meal 3: hate it - yogurt is just yummy flavored carbs and a handful of protein grams if any, bars are full of processed stuff to hold them together - should be used for convenience and not a regular meal. 
Meal 4: 9 g P / 13 g C / 1 g F - 90 cals

So a total of maybe 60 g of protein, 60-70 g carbs (most of which are sugary carbs and no good starch-based carbs) and next to no fat. And a total of like 6-800 cals? OMG. 

So you're undereating big time. You can starve off some fat but eventually your body is going to tell you to take a hike because it just interprets this as "drought" and will start to slow down metabolism, and hold onto whatever body fat you have. 

Also there's next to no real food in this. If you want to heal from these surgeries - if I'm reading correctly you already had a boob job and a tummy tuck - your body has next to nothing to fuel the healing process. You have no good fats and minimal carbs to fuel anything. 

JMHO - get some real food, get a copy of Bill Philips' Body For Life book and use that to build a clean diet. Get out and do some walking, get good quality sleep and let your body heal well between these surgeries and to the next one. I seriously do not recommend anavar and I just hate this diet because its not really doing anything except starving you down. The problem w/ starving down is that when you hit the point where the body wont' work w/ you anymore, it will rebound.


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 10, 2013)

Sassy knows her shit!!!


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 10, 2013)

Also if you're going to continue w/ that var, you should really be splitting it into two dosings every 12 hours. The half-life of anavar is about 9 hours so dosing it near that reduces spiking as the dose attenuates at the rate of its half-life. That helps reduce the impact of the sides. However as noted above, 30 mg is ultra more than I'd recommend for anyone other than someone training balls to the wall and w/ some experience w/ cycling. 

Even if you're looking for just a therapeutic dose to help support healing - frankly the old BTG anavars at 2.5 mg would be fully sufficient. But again, IMO 30 mg is overkill in so many ways its not even funny.


----------



## leanlady (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm so glad to have found this site!! I too have recently began to gain knowledge and educate myself on var. Looking to add that wow factor to my workouts and physic. But am defiantly in the beginning stages and want to do my homework on the product to be prepared. Any input and or feedback on where to start would be great!! I found that there are a lot of non-reputable sources.
Thanks in advance!!


----------

